# Software Build v11.0 2022.16.*



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

*Resources for Software Information:*     

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker     
Teslapedia: Software Updates     
NotATeslaApp: Software Updates     
*Software Versions:*     

2022.16.0.2 14ec78f36b10 (2022-05-24)
2022.16.0.3 653178c5e9c7 (2022-05-26)
2022.16.1.1 49e211fc4716 (2022-06-07)
2022.16.1.2 e55928ee677f (2022-06-15)
2022.16.2    86e60d9a2bcf (2022-06-21)
2022.16.3.5 cedf22462e   (2022-06-04) (FSD Beta v10.13)
2022.16.2.1                (2022-07-22)
2022.16.3.10 d469115f22f0 (2022-08-20) (FSD Beta v10.69)
*Previous Software Thread:*

Software Build v11.0 2022.12.*
*Release Notes:*

*Driver Profiles*​Media Player accounts (e.g. Spotify login) are now linked to your driver profile. Simply log into your media account while your driver profile is selected.​​*Regenerative Braking* (Specific versions of Model 3 & Y)​Your vehicle can now automatically apply regular brakes for consistent deceleration when regenerative braking is limited due to battery temperature or state of charge. To enable, tap Controls > Pedals & Steering > Apply Brakes When Regenerative Braking Is Limited.​​*Navigation Energy Prediction*​Energy prediction for your route has been improved by incorporating forecasted crosswind, headwind, humidity and ambient temperature when using online navigation.​​*TeslaMic* (China)​TeslaMic performance has been improved, reducing the latency for a more seamless Caraoke experience.​​*Powered Trunk* (undocumented change)​If your vehicle is equipped with a powered trunk, this update addresses an issue that could have caused your trunk from closing completely.​
*2022.16.1.1 Release Notes:*

*Navigate On Autopilot Fork Initiation* (Europe)​Navigate on Autopilot has been updated to require a driver-initiated request before the vehicle will select a motorway exit or interchange. This driver-initiated request can be made by using the turn signal stalk shortly before the lateral maneuver is required. Please remain attentive and ready to initiate these maneuvers to remain on the navigation route. This update serves as a remedy to a noncompliance recall of the prior capability (not requiring a driver-initiated request) and only affects vehicles with the Navigate on Autopilot feature in markets that apply European (ECE) regulation.​​*BUG: Voice Commands Don't Work*​Three forum members have observed that voice commands are broken in this release. Two forum members have confirmed that 2022.16.1.2 fixes this bug.​​*2022.16.2 Release Notes:*

*Autopilot Maximum Speed*​Autopilot's maximum speed has been increased from 80 mph to 85 mph. Please continue to remain attentive and ready to take over while using Autopilot features.​
*2022.16.3 Release Notes:*

*Automatic Supercharger Rerouting* (Undocumented Change)​If you're navigating to a Supercharger and it suddenly becomes more congested before you arrive, Tesla will now calculate whether there are any nearby Supercharger that may be less congested.​​If Tesla believes that it can reduce your total travel time by navigating to a less congested charger, it will reroute you to a Supercharger that's less busy.​​


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Downloading now. Mods, please move this to someplace appropriate.

*Driver Profiles *- Media player accounts (e.g. Spotify login) are now linked to your driver profile. Simply log in to your media account while your driver profile is selected.

*Navigation Energy Prediction *- Energy prediction for your route has been improved by incorporating forecasted crosswind, headwind, humidity and ambient temperature when using online navigation.


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

GreenTheOnly has a bit more info not disclosed in the end-user changelog. 

If anyone is still excited about the next round of non-FSD or FSD beta builds, they havent had their Tesla or Teslas long enough. 

Wake us up when v11 is gone, and non-gimmick, non-vaporware L3/4/5 is achieved on v2.5 or v3.x hardware.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529245657336270849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529258927736688642


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529247032535306240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529259363101290500


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I hope the blended brake is available for my Model 3! I don't like how the car drives so differently depending on temperature and state of charge; I feel like that's a safety issue.


----------



## RSSFeed (Sep 28, 2016)

*2022.16.0.2 Tesla Software Update & Release Notes: improved regenerative braking in cold weather and more undocumented features*

Tesla started deploying their latest software update last night, 2022.16.0.2, and while the release notes only included three new items, one of them was an important addition, especially for owners in colder climates.

There was also at least one undocumented update included in the release, and another waiting in the wings set to be released soon.


*Documented Features*
Navigation Energy Prediction - we first heard about this feature back in March, and now it has gone live. Your energy consumption estimate when using navigation now considers forecasted crosswind, headwind, humidity and ambient temperature in its calculations, all of which should provide a more accurate estimated state of charge for when you arrive at your destination.

Drive Profiles - Tesla has updated the way driver profiles work to allow for individual media player accounts, like Spotify, to be linked to specific profiles. This will be a nice addition for couples who use the car but have different tastes in music.

Regenerative Braking - perhaps the biggest feature of this release is that some Model 3 and Model Y owners will no longer experience limited regen braking. According to the release notes, your regular brakes will now be applied to ensure "consistent deceleration" when there is limited regen due to a cold or full battery.

For those who want to keep the experience of having limited regen in cold weather (and save their brake pads even more), the feature can be turned off in the menu by going to Controls > Pedals & Steering > Apply Brakes When Regenerative Braking is Limited.

Unfortunately it also looks like this improvement isn't for all Tesla owners. Based on the finding of hacker _@greentheonly_, only cars with certain hardware receive the update. It is unknown what the requirements are, but based on reports from owners who have received it, it appears as though it is only being added to newer vehicles.


*Undocumented Features*
There were also at least one undocumented features in this release, and another lurking in the wings waiting to be released.

According to Australian Tesla owner and enthusiast @techAU, the driving visualizations have been updated to include the same new visuals that were added in the latest Full Self-Driving (FSD) Beta update.



> Updated car models, now shows wheels for all vehicles. pic.twitter.com/bJLT0gWMYx
> 
> - techAU (@techAU) May 25, 2022


Although not included in the release, @greentheonly says Tesla is preparing to show projected wait times at Superchargers on the in-car navigation. Along with showing the wait times, green said there was also an indication that if your route includes a congested Supercharger, you will be offered alternate routes that include other uncongested Superchargers if available.

Green also shared this image of the new icon that will go along with the feature.

 
Although no one has reported it yet, we are hoping this release also includes a fix for the Dashcam and Sentry Mode bug we told you about last week. If you received the update and are no longer experiencing the issue, let us know in the comments below or tag us on Twitter (@driveteslaca).


*2022.16.0.2 Release Notes*

*Navigation Energy Prediction*
Energy prediction for your route has been improved by incorporating forecasted crosswind, headwind, humidity and ambient temperature when using online navigation.


*Driver Profiles*
Media Player accounts (e.g. Spotify login) are now linked to your driver profile. Simply log into your media account while your driver profile is selected.


*Regenerative Braking*
Your vehicle can now automatically apply regular brakes for consistent deceleration when regenerative braking is limited due to battery temperature or state of charge. To enable tap Controls ?Pedals & Steering > Apply Brakes When Regenerative Braking is Limited.

The post 2022.16.0.2 Tesla Software Update & Release Notes: improved regenerative braking in cold weather and more undocumented features appeared first on Drive Tesla.

Continue reading...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529604758104944642


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

garsh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529604758104944642


I first asked for this change over 3 years ago. Nice to now know how long it takes for Tesla to get my messages!


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Now getting 2022.16.0.3.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

DocScott said:


> I hope the blended brake is available for my Model 3! I don't like how the car drives so differently depending on temperature and state of charge; I feel like that's a safety issue.


Funny, I'm actually fine with the car not braking w/o me 'asking' it to - is it configurable?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

msjulie said:


> Funny, I'm actually fine with the car not braking w/o me 'asking' it to - is it configurable?


Yes, for the cars that will allow this new setting, it's configurable. See the release notes in the first post of this thread for details on configuring it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

New build 2022.16.1.1



garsh said:


> *2022.16.1.1 Release Notes:*
> 
> *Navigate On Autopilot Fork Initiation* (Europe)​Navigate on Autopilot has been updated to require a driver-initiated request before the vehicle will select a motorway exit or interchange. This driver-initiated request can be made by using the turn signal stalk shortly before the lateral maneuver is required. Please remain attentive and ready to initiate these maneuvers to remain on the navigation route. This update serves as a remedy to a noncompliance recall of the prior capability (not requiring a driver-initiated request) and only affects vehicles with the Navigate on Autopilot feature in markets that apply European (ECE) regulation.​


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Just got 2022.16.1.1 and the notes said the same as 2022.16.0.2 and 2022.16.0.3: only the Driver Profiles and Navigation Energy Prediction. No regen change for my hardware apparently and I don’t have a powered trunk. Not sure what this entire 2022.16 firmware is supposed to do or why it continues to dribble out at such a glacial pace vs the top 2022.12 updates. I guess I should be happy to be on the latest/greatest non-FSD firmware, but it would be nice to better understand the whys of all of this.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

The general contrast of the graphics is greater, which is nice. An undocumented feature or bug on 16.1.1 is that you no longer can change the radio channel with the left scroll wheel, it now changes the audio source.


----------



## MartyF (Apr 11, 2018)

Not currently on chart, so posted here.
Downloaded 2022.16.1.2


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

2022.16.1.1 has taken yet another feature away for us UK/European users. Now it will not exit to a slip road without indicator confirmation. Just like when they removed the auto change lane feature. so what does FSD do for us now? Not much really, parks...that's it. Everything else you have to manually tell it to do, which means you may as well do it .... well..... manually. 🤔 there's a reason why nobody buys FSD in the UK these days.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Just downloaded…16.1.1 over the weekend and voice command not working well. I repeatedly asked to adjust fan speed and error messages came up. Said it doesn’t recognize the command. It used to work just fine prior to this version. Did a reboot and still have problems with voice command. Maybe it’s me and not the software  Maybe my voice has gotten worse as I get older anyone else having voice command issues with this version?


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Same release notes for 2022.16.1.2


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

Oddly, 2022.16.1.2 downloaded and installed without my manually starting it, where I usually must start these manuall. So it seems Tesla forced the 16.1.2 release out to some cars with 16.1.1

Anyone else have that happen?

CORRECTION: 1.2 downloaded, but did not update. I still had to manually start the update, so this is NORMAL.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

garsh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529604758104944642


FWIW The Energy and Regen bar does seem a bit more visible now, which is a good thing IMO.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

styleruk said:


> 2022.16.1.1 has taken yet another feature away for us UK/European users. Now it will not exit to a slip road without indicator confirmation. Just like when they removed the auto change lane feature. so what does FSD do for us now? Not much really, parks...that's it. Everything else you have to manually tell it to do, which means you may as well do it .... well..... manually. 🤔 there's a reason why nobody buys FSD in the UK these days.


According to the release note that Garsh posted, requiring manual confirmation of lane changes on Navigate on Autopilot was required by European regulations. If so, I would not blame Tesla for this.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

Quicksilver said:


> Just downloaded…16.1.1 over the weekend and voice command not working well. I repeatedly asked to adjust fan speed and error messages came up. Said it doesn’t recognize the command. It used to work just fine prior to this version. Did a reboot and still have problems with voice command. Maybe it’s me and not the software  Maybe my voice has gotten worse as I get older anyone else having voice command issues with this version?


Maybe a neural network needs to retrain. Same thing seems to happen with the vision system for Automatic Steering for some updates. Maybe give it some more time to train and/or use it more often to see if it improves.

It's also possible they changed the patterns recognized. What words do you use to adjust the fan speed? I'll try it on mine.

Also, IIRC, voice commands require network connection, so if your network connection isn't in great condition, maybe it doesn't work in general. Or train?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JeffC said:


> Maybe a neural network needs to retrain. Same thing seems to happen with the vision system for Automatic Steering for some updates.


Neural network training is something that happens offline, not in real time. For the "vision system", you're thinking of "camera calibration", where the car figures out how the cameras are aimed, since they will all be aimed a little differently due to production tolerances.

@Quicksilver, I'm having the same sort of issue with 2022.16.1.1. It's unable to react to the voice commands that I've attempted (in particular, "Call <name>"). So this appears to be a common bug in at least this particular version. Can someone with 2022.16.1.2 try a voice command and see if that build also has issues with voice commands?


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

@JeffC and @garsh, my commands are basic…”set fan speed to 4” etc. which had worked great previously. Cell signal is also strong so it wouldn’t be because of poor network connections. Good to know I am not the only one experiencing this.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

JeffC said:


> According to the release note that Garsh posted, requiring manual confirmation of lane changes on Navigate on Autopilot was required by European regulations. If so, I would not blame Tesla for this.


I did not say it was Teslsa's fault. This is bureaucracy getting in the way of progress. When I got my M3 in 19', it had a lot of useful features, one by one rules have changed to take them away because they are not safe enough. People in Europe will not buy the FSD for that reason. Maybe Tesla should challenge it more, but that will not go anywhere. Currently, the model 3 is heading to be the same as any other Euro car with regard to smart functions like FSD...or FMD (Full Manual Drive).
If I go on the web site now to order a model three there are 2 options. 
1) enhanced autopilot; £3,400 which gives you auto lane change...although it's not, it's manually tell the car to auto lane change. Summon....but you have to be standing right next to the car in Europe, so, summon to......? Nav on autopilot.....I never use that anymore, it does nothing. Basically decides when to change lane but you have to manually tell it to do that each time...so why bother. Autopark, that's a thing, but same as any car.
2) Full self drive; £6,800; all of above and traffic light and stop sign control. Yip-de-doo.

So each software update over time reduces the usefulness of these features. Be it Tesla or ECE regulation, either way, there is no point to spend the extra for FSD. you'd be hard pushed to find a second had one in the UK with that as it's pretty much useless. Maybe tesla can push back on this and try to fight their corner or bring out something useful for us people over the pond.
These days I really don't look forward to updates, it's a necessary evil because I still have the 'kangaroo mode' issue, so I have to update.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Yesterday on 2022.16.1.1 I had the chance to use more of the entertainment features of my car while spending hours waiting for my dog at his dentist appointment. A few different/strange/annoying things occurred. After watching a couple of YouTube videos, an ad for something came up full screen. There was no “X” to close it, no buttons to tap, no way to get out of this and I opted for a two-button reset, which brought me back to the normal main screen. I tried the process again, and again the same occurred requiring another reset.

So I changed to listening to music from my USB drive and reading a book I had with me. The music screens worked oddly. The alphabetic list of albums had each entry listed twice for some reason, and played each item twice as well. Further, on the selection screen there is the alphabet presented vertically on the right and tapping a letter should take one to the first entry beginning with that letter. In my case, if I wanted say “M” and tapped “M” I got the “H’s” instead. “P” took me to “M’s” and so on with total inconsistency. So I changed to a local FM station and just listened to that.

Lastly, the previously-working-well voice command to play a radio station by using it’s call letters did not work at all. The command actually did nothing.

I see I got 2022.16.1.2 last night…I’m hoping these and other voice command issues are now fixed (and of course that hope is accompanied by hoping nothing critical got borked). OTA updates definitely have a dark side to them.

On the upside, the pooch is recovering well from the anesthesia and dental cleaning so there’s that.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> Lastly, the previously-working-well voice command to play a radio station by using it’s call letters did not work at all. The command actually did nothing.


Looks like another instance of voice commands being broken in 2022.16.1.1.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> […] After watching a couple of YouTube videos, an ad for something came up full screen. There was no “X” to close it, no buttons to tap, no way to get out of this and I opted for a two-button reset, which brought me back to the normal main screen. I tried the process again, and again the same occurred requiring another reset.


Did you try tapping in the upper right corner of the screen (where the close X normally appears)? Even without the close X there, it has worked for me. Just wondering if that didn’t work at all.


----------



## jmart38 (Dec 21, 2021)

Voice commands are worse than ever for me now, voice dictation is essentially unusable and most commands barely function.

Updated UI elements look much better in dark mode now and visualisations look good, that's a plus at least.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> Can someone with 2022.16.1.2 try a voice command and see if that build also has issues with voice commands?


I got updated to 2022.16.1.2 this morning, and voice commands are working for me again. 
So this may be a 2022.16.1.1-only issue.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> Did you try tapping in the upper right corner of the screen (where the close X normally appears)? Even without the close X there, it has worked for me. Just wondering if that didn’t work at all.


I think I probably did as I tapped a lot of screen geography, but possibly not. I’ll try that if/when it recurs. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

garsh said:


> I got updated to 2022.16.1.2 this morning, and voice commands are working for me again.
> So this may be a 2022.16.1.1-only issue.


Yep. Downloaded 16.1.2 at lunch hour and voice commands are back.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

I was disappointed that twice today I attempted to instal 16.1.2 and received an "install failed" message. 
I'm still using 12.3.2 (it takes a long time for the electrons to reach Nova Scotia from Freemont even though we now finally have fibre op internet connectivity.)
Having just read all the complaints about voice commands, etc. I am definitely less disappointed.
Thanks folks for all the comments. Cheers!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> I got updated to 2022.16.1.2 this morning, and voice commands are working for me again.
> So this may be a 2022.16.1.1-only issue.


I spoke too soon. I was able to use the voice command to turn the seat heater on and off, but it failed for me when I tried to use it to start a phone call.
My car appears to be downloading 2022.16.2 now. Hopefully that will be better.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

Hmmmm. 
Third time lucky? I finally got 16.1.2 installed, and now see I really need 16.2. 
Oh well.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> I spoke too soon. I was able to use the voice command to turn the seat heater on and off, but it failed for me when I tried to use it to start a phone call.
> My car appears to be downloading 2022.16.2 now. Hopefully that will be better.


I still had the issue today. But then I looked at bluetooth settings, and saw that my phone was NOT sharing my contacts with the car. I'm not sure when or how that setting got changed.

I turned contact sharing on, then disconnected the phone from the car, then reconnected. And now using Voice Commands to initiate a phone call works for me once again.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

OK So I installed 16.1.2 a few days ago, and today the app/car downloaded and installed it again. Yes, the same version. I checked it multiple times.

Anyone else have that happen?


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

JeffC said:


> OK So I installed 16.1.2 a few days ago, and today the app/car downloaded and installed it again. Yes, the same version. I checked it multiple times.
> 
> Anyone else have that happen?


Not yet. Some flag didn’t get reset the first time maybe? But now I have something new to look forward to, so thanks for that.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JeffC said:


> OK So I installed 16.1.2 a few days ago, and today the app/car downloaded and installed it again. Yes, the same version. I checked it multiple times.
> 
> Anyone else have that happen?


I just had 2022.16.2 installed, but I originally misread it and _thought _it was reinstalling 2022.16.1.2.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

I got the notification for 16.1.1 but delayed installing it as I knew my updated charge port ECU was on the way. Then I got another update for 16.1.2 a few days later, so I assumed they found issues with the previous version. I installed 16.1.2 last night. 

The three things I have noticed thus far.... 1 - energy bar is thicker and more defined. 2 - vehicle icons on the virtual display have been updated to look more like actual vehicles and not shadowed vehicles. 3 - There is a new tab on the streaming section for you to log into an existing streaming service you may have.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

garsh said:


> I just had 2022.16.2 installed, but I originally misread it and _thought _it was reinstalling 2022.16.1.2.


DOOH, you're right. I had 16.1.2 installed, but just installed 16.2, not 16.1.2 again. Thanks Garsh!


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

JeffC said:


> OK So I installed 16.1.2 a few days ago, and today the app/car downloaded and installed it again. Yes, the same version. I checked it multiple times.
> 
> Anyone else have that happen?


I had it delivered then failed to install properly, twice - rinse & repeat.
Don't know if that is a related problem.
??


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

On Park the car keeps cutting wifi when I try to start Youtube. I'm on 16.1.1, but this was a problem already on 12. I don't think it's my phone, beacuse on D it works just fine.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

PiperPaul said:


> I had it delivered then failed to install properly, twice - rinse & repeat.
> Don't know if that is a related problem.
> ??


My car just started doing this today as well. Keeps wanting to do the update over and over but won't complete.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Power Surge said:


> My car just started doing this today as well. Keeps wanting to do the update over and over but won't complete.


Solid wifi signal?


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

FRC said:


> Solid wifi signal?


Yes, but I already DID the update on Friday. 

Today when I pulled up to the house after work, it gave me an app message saying there is an update. Usually I get the update window pop up on the car. I was sitting in the car, and no update window. But it showed the download icon in orange. I clicked it, and it started downloading. Never finished. Then gave me the message again on the app. Did this twice, then on the third time is said completed.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

Got the 16.2 download and this time it installed normally first try with no complaints.
Everything I've tried so far works properly: voice command to call, phone key pad complete, usb flash drives formatted and operating, homelink automated... it's, like, totally gnarly dude!

*BONUS*: At the local garage for a tire rotation I selected Car Wash mode to have the wheels free on the hoist, and discovered the *Notifications* box. Who knew? 
It's possibly been there a long time but I don't recall seeing anything in Release Notes along the way.

Then discovered in Notifications that my Charging module has been running hot. Of course, when I got home all the Notifications had disappeared because, you know, humans have perfect recall. (Particularly when they are being sarcastic.)
Anyway, checked my Nema 14-50 receptacle, plug, etc. and cranked it up. Cool as a cucumber. I'll see tomorrow morning if I have any new Notifications. Unless the garage burns down overnight.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

PiperPaul said:


> Got the 16.2 download and this time it installed normally first try with no complaints.
> Everything I've tried so far works properly: voice command to call, phone key pad complete, usb flash drives formatted and operating, homelink automated... it's, like, totally gnarly dude!
> 
> *BONUS*: At the local garage for a tire rotation I selected Car Wash mode to have the wheels free on the hoist, and discovered the *Notifications* box. Who knew?
> ...


*Just to ease worried minds:* No new notifications regarding the charging gizmos.... and the garage didn't burn down.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

PiperPaul said:


> Then discovered in Notifications that my Charging module has been running hot. Of course, when I got home all the Notifications had disappeared because, you know, humans have perfect recall. (Particularly when they are being sarcastic.)
> Anyway, checked my Nema 14-50 receptacle, plug, etc. and cranked it up. Cool as a cucumber. I'll see tomorrow morning if I have any new Notifications. Unless the garage burns down overnight.


"Charging module" may mean the actual charger inside the car, and not the EVSE or plug.

(The actual AC charger is a module built into the battery pack. And Tesla calls the EVSE either a Wall Connector or Mobile Connector, usually. The EVSE can indicate faults like overheat by flashing the the EVSE's own LEDs. Don't know if they communicate errors to the car.)


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

2022.16.3 last night. Details:

Of the several changes noted at the link above, the only ones that appeared in the notes on my car were (a) Driver Profiles, and (b) Navigation Energy Prediction. All others were not mentioned so I assume they are relevant only for other vehicles.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

ooof, upgraded to 22.16.3 and wow! what a mess. Usual route down a 2 lane main road and it wants to duck into every slip road...especially if there is another car in front turning off. It lurches off on every one! Hopeless upgrade. Can't wait to see the back of this change. Simply cannot use the autosteer now. The only function that seems of use is the cruise control whilst maintaining a gap...roll on the next upgrade to mess that up and it'll be on par with my 1965 Singer!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> 2022.16.3  cedf22462e   (2022-06-04) (FSD Beta v10.13)


FSD Beta 10.13 has been released.
Use this new thread to discuss FSD-specific aspects of this new software release:








FSD v10.13 (2022.16.3.5)


This thread is for discussing this particular version of Tesla's FSD. For more general FSD disussions, please post to the FSDBeta MEGATHREAD. Any off-topic posts in this thread will be moved to the FSDBeta Megathread. Full Self-Driving Beta v10.13 FSD Beta v10.13 Release Notes Improved...




www.teslaownersonline.com


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Less than 1% of the fleet is still on a version of 2022.16. Unpinning thread.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

Hey @garsh : What does "unpinning" mean for a thread?


garsh said:


> Less than 1% of the fleet is still on a version of 2022.16. Unpinning thread.


I'm hoping this means there's a method for me to quickly find the latest Software thread - because it always escapes me.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

"pinned" threads stay at the top of a subforum.

Bookmark this link for the software subforum:

```
https://www.teslaownersonline.com/forums/95/
```


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

garsh said:


> "pinned" threads stay at the top of a subforum.
> 
> Bookmark this link for the software subforum:
> 
> ...


Thanks!
"Subforums" !! Who knew?

Just like other interfaces there are many paths to the same point (although my Searches weren't usually successful).
I have now found the Subforum "*Tesla Software and Firmware*" (my browser shows the url as: "Tesla Software and Firmware" ) and doesn't offer a bookmark button but I have "Follow"ed it. Presumably same difference. 

*Edit:*
Ha! You might wonder what I was on about when you look at the "Tesla Software and Firmware" above. What I had entered was the raw url: "....forums/tesla-software-and-firmware.95/" just to clarify Garsh's reply above. Often the *Inflicted Help* from software isn't really helpful.


----------

